# Successful VBAC after 2 csections?



## LilPeanuts

It was hard but I finally found a midwife that will let me try VBAC after I've already had 2 csections. The only stipulation is that instead of a home birth, I can labor at home but must go to the hospital to actually deliver the baby because of the risks involved. I haven't had my first consultation with her yet but has anyone tried this and been successful? I just want what's best for the baby's safety. I feel like natural birth would be the best way after doing much research. Surgery is never a good option if it can be avoided. But I realize I've had 2 already so I worry about possible issues. Any experience with this? Advice? Thanks all!


----------



## NDH

I've not had a Cesarean, but from the reading I have done in the birth groups I'm in I would always attempt a vbac no matter how many cesareans I've had. Everyone has to make their own individual risk assessment, but from the research I've seen I feel that while yes, each cesarean increases risks for the next birth, the risks associated with another cesarean outweigh the risks of a vaginal birth. 
I know women who have had HBACs after 3, 4 and even 5 cesareans.


----------



## tulip2002

Hi have you had your baby? I have had 2 sections then a vaginal delivery, so any questions you want to ask im here


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm in the same boat I'm meeting with a new Dr in 3 weeks that consistently does vbac and vba2+c.. I know she's said and I've read that there really are no increased risks with vba2c but it increases slightly after 3+c.. 

Can anyone give me stories of how theirs went?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

induced VBA2C here and it went fine. Pitocin at 7am ( i was 3cm 50%) and she was born 7lb at 9pm that night. NO issues.


----------



## minties

I debated it with Emma for a long time. In the end I chose an elective c-section with much urging from my midwife. It wasn't what I wanted, but in the end it worked out well. I had so much scaring, and adhesions to my bowels and bladder, that a tear had formed in my uterus and it had a large opening that we had no idea about. Emma's amniotic sac was bulging into my abdominal cavity.


----------

